# possibilities as owner driver?



## Alebahia (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello I'm planning to go to Australia with my wife and son as partner with her student visa. The question is if it's a good idea to buy a truck and start working as owner driver, we are planning to move to Brisbane and buying a truck that cost around 20 thousands.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Alebahia

I wish you good luck in your search for employment. You might receive more feedback and assistance by placing something in the jobs section:-

Jobs and work - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Alebahia (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you Mark I've already moved it to the right place.


----------

